# Black dog syndrome??



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I foster rescue dogs and quite often have black dogs or puppies come in. It is so frustrating - why do people not want to adopt black dogs,even puppies? They sit in foster care for months and months with little or no interest while those pups of other colors get scooped up like crazy. What is it about black dogs that people cannot see past their color?? They are every bit as beautiful, and capable of being loving, obedient, loyal, trainable as any other 'color' of dog. 
I have a black pup, rescued at 6 weeks, available for adoption at 8 weeks- he is now 4 1/2 months old - he is a beautiful, I am guessing golden mix by appearance and character, great pup - needs love, training and companionship, just like any other dog. He was rescued with a group of 16 (2 litters, we think) puppies of all colors- the colored ones have all been adopted - 4 out 6 black puppies still wait.
I also have a 2 yr old black adult female, a little shy but no other issues, a great dog, someone was interested in her, they passed because she is bit shy, nothing that a little effort couldn't get past. I can't help thinking that if she was NOT black, they would have been more willing to give her a chance. 
Statistically - black dogs or cats are more likely to be euthenized in shelters than other 'colors' and are the last ones of a litter to be adopted - should they be so lucky. So what is so 'bad' about being black?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't understand it either, but I know my next dog will be a mix breed black dog.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

IMHO It's because black dogs tend to look the scariest and not as trust worthy as a dog with lighter colors, whose body language and expressions are easier to read. I have no problems with black dogs, but that would be my guess as to why people shy away from them.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a black mix, possible Border Collie/FCR. She is the absolute best dog I have met including my other two. 
I will never understand the reasoning behind BDS, or perhaps its fear. Who knows, maybe black dogs are EVIL, really witches... yada yada yada. 
All I know is I would adopt another black dog in a heart beat. 
There is a rescue out there called http://www.blackdoghope.org run by Jackie Mapes, who does FCR rescue. So if anyone is interested in adopting a wonderful beautiful dog, check out Jackies site. 

This was taken the day we adopted her. She was tired, nervous,and a bit fearful, but it only took a couple of days and she fit right in and started to herd Mitchell around... LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think there might be three things going on...

1. Black is an "aggressive" or "negative" color. Think about all of the movies we've seen where all of the mean or aggressive dogs were black. I grew up during the 80's and 90's, and all of the BAD dogs were dobermans and rottweilers. Black dogs. 

The other thing, and I think this is stupid, but I've heard it... black labs are supposedly viewed as more hyper than yellow labs. Never mind that they come from the same litters. 

2. Black is a "plain" color. I'm pretty sure this is the same blonde vs brunette deal, but blondes have more fun as far as drawing attention. I'm going to guess further than the big dark eyes are more noticable in a yellow or red puppy vs a black puppy. People are hooked by puppy eyes. 

3. Superstition about black animals. <- I personally think this is stupid. But like my mom would NEVER adopt a black cat ever. Even though they are the sweetest of cats. She's not that bad about black dogs and she's even said to me that a black or a dark chocolate lab would be an option for the next dog, but that's her coming around. She grew up in a household where you did not get black dogs (bad luck) and were just barely OK about white dogs (messengers of death).


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I personally have no clue - I love black dogs! See sig for proof!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Black dog syndrome is alive and well here also. Lori at our Humane Society Shelter works really hard to get them adopted out. Most generally a black dog is the "featured" dog of the week. Although we are suppose to be a kill shelter, she works really hard to never have to do that so all adoptable dogs will stay as long as needed to be adopted.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I remember when we took Chester to his puppy kindergarten, the trainer was talking about how some people are more cautious around black dogs because they look scary. I don't really get it. I remember when I volunteered at my local shelter for a few years, it wasn't even the black dogs, it was the bigger dogs in general that had a hard time finding homes. Puppies and small dogs would always be in and out. But I always felt so bad for the bigger dogs - especially the mixed breeds. We had some that would be there for months - but it was always the greatest feeling when we'd finally see them go to their forever homes.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I have realized this too since working at my pet store. I hate it! I can't wait for when i move out because im going to be getting Joey a brother and I am TOTALLY adopting, and colour is going to be the last thing i look at, but id LOVE a black dog. Any collar would look good on him/her and same with any bandana


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I never knew this until recently. I have solid black maine **** cat, I have had three solid black bunnies, my GSD was prominently black, and I have two black ducks. I was attracted to all of them because they are/were black beauties!

I heard, and not sure if this makes sense, it has something to do with people still being prejudice over people with black skin, and the relate it their pets too and that the problem is worse in the southern states.

One thing I do not like about having a black cat, is I have never been able to take a good picture of her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

For years there has been anecdotal evidence from rescues and shelters that black dogs and cats are less likely to be adopted than lighter colored animals. And the term "Black Dog Syndrome" was born.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I was totally unaware of 'black dog syndrome' until the last few years, being in rescue and experiencing it firsthand. I don't think chosing a family dog was based on a conscious decision about color but three of four in the past were black and great dogs. I love my goldens dearly but any future family members will be black by choice.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't understand it at all. Maybe it's because my first dog was black, but I'm more attracted to the black dogs than lighter ones in some ways. 

Both of my girls are "my" girls, and I love them dearly. Lucy is sweet and wonderful, but there's an added sweetness and devotion in Dory that's very endearing.


This is Dory, a couple of weeks after we adopted her.










This is Dory last weekend.









I couldn't do without her.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Black Dog Syndrome


Other things I've heard:
There may be some sort of evolutionary/survival component to it, kinda like how many people are afraid of snakes/spiders/etc without having bad experiences.... we're just programmed to be wary of big dark predators. 
==People like "different", in a litter of white puppies with one black, the black one is more likely to be adopted before the ligther ones...same the other way around. 
---And relating to that, due to genetics and black being a dominant color (it's most likely to show up, almost guaranteed if both parents are black)...we're just getting a lot of dark colored dogs. 

Gotta say.. my golden mix is tricolored, mostly black, a little white and brown. I half-jokingly say that I will probably not have a dark colored dog again....it's SO hard to get pictures, but it's also hard to see her in the dark!! (Yes there are all sorts of glow vests products)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The shelters in this area say the same problem holds true for black cats.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe people think that the black fur that is shed will be more noticible than lighter fur - especially if you have light coloured carpets?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't judge a dog by it's color-I look at it's personality and temperment. I wouldn't hesitate to adopt a Black dog if it had the qualities I'm looking for. I use to have a black Cocker Spaniel-absolutely loved this girl. I like Labs-prefer the chocolate and black over the Blond. Like Flat Coated Retrievers and Newfies too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Interestingly, in countries where dog are used as food, black dogs are considered more desireable and nutritionally "better" for you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know that BDS exists, mainly because the shelters in our area are overflowing with black dogs and I have actually heard about rescues in the northeast taking only the blond and light brown puppies from a litter and leaving the black ones behind. They say it's because they're harder to adopt out, but to me there is something very wrong with picking and choosing from a litter just based on color (just like it's wrong to me when they leave the mom behind and only take the puppies).

On the other hand, I am the one in our rescue who offers to foster the black puppies just for this reason. I put a lot of time into crate training, housetraining and teaching basic obedience to my foster puppies. I have NEVER had a problem adopting out a black puppy to someone who has come to the golden retriever rescue looking for a golden retriever! LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

OP - I hope your 2 year old and the 4 pups find terrific homes soon. When I was volunteering at our city shelter they would bring black dogs up from the US for adoption here though I'm sure that there is the same bias here too.

I love a good dog of any colour, size or breed. My bridge doggies:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Perhaps there is a component of black equals evil and white equals good from fairytales to the color of the horses in television shows like "The Lone Ranger". As children (if you're of a certain age), we got the subliminal message that white was worth saving (eg.,Snow White) and black connoted evil (eg.,Darth Vader). I don't think we should discount cultural "norms" creating prejudice, and that would include Black Dog Syndrome.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mkne thinks he's gold*

I have been volunteering for Golden Retriever Rescue Resource (GRRR) for 4 years and have only adopted one dog and he is black. He lives with three other goldens, so he has no idea he is a different color. I caught him barking at himself in the mirror. I don't think he he realized he was the dark figure he was looking at. He's a golden/lab mix.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

my first pet was a bunny when i was five.
dad took me to this place which had lots of bunnies.
i chose a Black one. i named him.. dun dun dun.... BLACKY!!
oh that blacky. we had him his own house with a fense around it..and he always liked to escape..but we knew where to find him..in my neighbours garage..every time!

my aunt has a golden retriever/black lab x she looks like a black golden. Beautiful dog. 
i love black dogs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

RachelsGoldens said:


> I have been volunteering for Golden Retriever Rescue Resource (GRRR) for 4 years and have only adopted one dog and he is black. He lives with three other goldens, so he has no idea he is a different color. I caught him barking at himself in the mirror. I don't think he he realized he was the dark figure he was looking at. He's a golden/lab mix.


He's stunning!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

RachelsGoldens said:


> I have been volunteering for Golden Retriever Rescue Resource (GRRR) for 4 years and have only adopted one dog and he is black. He lives with three other goldens, so he has no idea he is a different color. I caught him barking at himself in the mirror. I don't think he he realized he was the dark figure he was looking at. He's a golden/lab mix.


That's so funny-he's beautiful!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I specifically pick out some of my pets to be black! When we got our two boy cats we intended just to get Zedd since both of us always wanted a black cat, and ended up taking his brother along too who was a tabby. I also love flat coated retrievers, I think they're beautiful. I don't get it either... It's not about the color at all.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a black dog, Sadie she is a sweat heart, I got her from the pound after Peanut died. She is the sweetest dog ever, don't even know what she is mixed with lab/???


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. It seems so STUPID. I adopted Ranger because he had every quality I was looking for in a dog and I didn't think TWICE about his colour! Besides, "ooh, that's different."

It's like how some horse people won't buy a chestnut, especially not a chestnut mare. Chestnuts are supposed to be temperamental, thin-skinned and have a too few screws loose...many a good horse has been passed by because of its colour. Just seems ridiculous that people can't get pass the colour of an animal and base all sorts of prejudice on it. It's GENETICS, people!




RachelsGoldens said:


> I have been volunteering for Golden Retriever Rescue Resource (GRRR) for 4 years and have only adopted one dog and he is black. He lives with three other goldens, so he has no idea he is a different color. I caught him barking at himself in the mirror. I don't think he he realized he was the dark figure he was looking at. He's a golden/lab mix.


He is gorgeous! Our dogs could be twins, actually! Funnily enough, my guy also stares at himself in the mirror (or glass fireplace, or patio door, or...:doh and starts barking and growling.



crayola_sky said:


> my first pet was a bunny when i was five.
> dad took me to this place which had lots of bunnies.
> i chose a Black one. i named him.. dun dun dun.... BLACKY!!
> oh that blacky. we had him his own house with a fense around it..and he always liked to escape..but we knew where to find him..in my neighbours garage..every time!
> ...


I had a black cat when I was growing up and named her Blacky too! Even spelled it the same way! We are SO original!:


----------



## Twinkey-Philling (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually, I love flat-coated retrievers! They're black  I wanted to get one before I got my Golden but I chose to go with the golden because I couldn't find a flat-coated breeder  but I don't regret it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

You are absolutely right-Black Dogs is a wonderful rescue
Black Dog Hope (for a second chance)
and Jacquie Capes does Flat Coated Ret. Rescue and her email is:
[email protected]


----------

